
4.2.2.2: The Story Behind a DNS Legend - falava
http://www.tummy.com/articles/famous-dns-server/
======
dalke
This comes up about once a year. The previous ones with many comments,
including further context, are
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1282213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1282213)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6426605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6426605)
.

~~~
falava
Oh thanks!

I'm intrigued. Today you have found two dupe posts coming from me.

How can you be so fast finding the dupes and replying with this info?

It has to be a very time consuming task if it is not automated (appreciated
anyway).

If you have automated the task I want to know how! :-) (If you could briefly
explain)

In both cases I've just posted it and expected to upvote the most recent
thread, but a new post was created and I have directly supposed that the
stories were new (from the forum perspective).

I don't understand the mechanics by which the forum allows dupe posts. Maybe
it should only allow to dupe a previous post when it's very recent (less than
a day) and don't have any upvotes, or automatically show the previous
discussions when is old (months)

~~~
dalke
Didn't realize it was you both times.

I recognized the posts. The packing one was only last week, and this DNS
Legend one, while older, was written by someone I know.

When that happens, I go to the search link at the bottom of HN, and look for
the title, or use the key words. That finds the hits. I then check to see if
there were many comments.

The FAQ says "If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so,
we kill reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok."

Duplicate posts are hard to detect. The packing one from last week has a
tracer on it, as "?src=hn", so the URL is different than the one you
submitted. Also, due to the vagaries of voting, sometimes the moderators think
a post didn't get the notice it should have, and don't weed out duplicates
even if there haven't (yet) been any comments. There's also a problem if a
dozen sources report the same topic, like when Citizenfour recently won the
Academy Award.

